# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger?

## sootje12

Hallo,

ik ben nu sinds 2 maanden aan de pil voordat ik aan de pil ging heb ik een paar maanden antibiotica geslikt, toen ik anderhalve maand aan de pil was heb ik seks gehad met mijn vriend.. ik heb woensdag mijn laatste pil geslikt alleen ben nu nog niet ongesteld en ben erg misselijk de hele dag en hoofdpijn..
is er nu een kans dat ik zwanger ben want normaal heb ik een paar dagen voor mijn ongesteldheid wat bruinige bloed maar nu ook niet...


Groetjes,

----------


## dotito

@Sootje,

Als je antibiotica samen met de pil gebruikt bestaat de kans altijd dat de pil word afgebroken(vooral bij lichte pillen). Door gebruik van antibiotica komen er te weinig hormonen in bloed. Als je honderd percent zeker wilt zijn zou ik een predictor gaan halen of bloed laten afnemen. Is natuurlijk zo dat het ook kan zijn dat de menstruatie misschien wat later komt. 

groetjes do

----------


## sootje12

> @Sootje,
> 
> Als je antibiotica samen met de pil gebruikt bestaat de kans altijd dat de pil word afgebroken(vooral bij lichte pillen). Door gebruik van antibiotica komen er te weinig hormonen in bloed. Als je honderd percent zeker wilt zijn zou ik een predictor gaan halen of bloed laten afnemen. Is natuurlijk zo dat het ook kan zijn dat de menstruatie misschien wat later komt. 
> 
> groetjes do


maar tijdens de pil heb ik de antibiotica niet geslikt ik ben er mee gestopt toen ik aan de pil ging... nu heb ik oook gele afscheiding..

----------


## dotito

Dan kan het normaal geen probleem vormen. Wil je zeker zijn moet je bloed laten afnemen.

groetjes

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Ben het met Dotito ook eens! dan weet je het zeker!

----------


## fairytale30

Dat je de menstruatie nu niet hebt, kan door de pil komen, aangezien je hem pas slikt.
Overigens krijg je geen menstruatie als je de pil slikt, maar ontrekingsbloedingen.
Misselijkheid en hoofdpijn kan ook van de pil gebruik komen.
Als jij de pil in die anderhalve maand dat je hem slikt gewoon netjes hebt ingenomen en er niet 1 vergeten bent te nemen, dan lijkt het me sterk dat je zwanger bent.
Twijfel je daar toch over, dan zou je eventueel voor je geruststelling een test kunnen doen, of bloed laten prikken.
Succes.

----------

